# Pronunciation of Maastricht



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know if "Maastricht" is stressed on the first or the second syllable, since I've heard both pronunciations.

Greetings

Carlos


----------



## Peterdg

On the second syllable (at least in my ideolect).


----------



## sound shift

I lived in the Netherlands for a few years. All the Dutch people I heard say this word stressed the second syllable.


----------



## Timidinho

Second indeed.


----------



## CarlitosMS

I heard the stress in the first syllable from an Antwerp speaker.


----------



## Timidinho

As far as I know that is incorrect. Never heard it that way.


----------



## Kayla321

I agree: second!


----------

